# Can you believe I had more posts than Darkness once?



## CRGreathouse (Apr 25, 2005)

I've finally hit 5,000 posts.  Does this mean I get a celebration?


In the time it took me to go from 3500 posts to 500 posts, Darkness gained 3000+ posts... he's posting much faster than I am these days!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

especially if you did go from 3500 to 500


----------



## megamania (Apr 25, 2005)

I still remember being within 3500 posts of Crothian


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> I still remember being within 3500 posts of Crothian





you sure about that?  I thik I had well more then that in posts by the time you signed on......


----------



## megamania (Apr 25, 2005)

During the massive hivemind purge P-cat did a few years ago.  I lost about 550 to your...1000's?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 25, 2005)

Heh. Yeah, sometimes I have times when I only read and moderate but don't really post for several months, so prolific posters can certainly surpass my post count - for a while, at the very least.

Anyway, congrats on 5k! Nice job.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you sure about that?  I thik I had well more then that in posts by the time you signed on......



Maybe he was a lurker?


----------



## megamania (Apr 25, 2005)

I lurked forever until Hivemind began.  Then I lurked for awhile again and now I am coming out to say hi again.  "Hi- remember me?"


----------



## BOZ (Apr 25, 2005)

teh winnar.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 25, 2005)

I have been posting a good bit more myself, my average has jumped a good 2.0 from two years ago.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I have been posting a good bit more myself, my average has jumped a good 2.0 from two years ago.



 Heehee, the advantage of being a newbie, like me, is that I can watch as my average jumps by 1 or 2 every few days


----------



## fett527 (Apr 25, 2005)

It will be just short of 3 years before I get to 1,000.  Of course I don't do the hivemind at all.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> It will be just short of 3 years before I get to 1,000.  Of course I don't do the hivemind at all.



 Dude, I didn't even touch Off Topic until my 1000th post.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Dude, I didn't even touch Off Topic until my 1000th post.




back in my day...we didn't have Off Topic!!


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 25, 2005)

Earlier this year I had a several-month stint of not much to do at work. So I moved up quite a bit, out of boredom.  I finally made it to page 2.

I find passing people on page 2 to be quite a bit harder. Kaeyoss is proving to be a very formidable opponent.

That and I see that JDVN1 has moved up considerably and may pass me up giving his rate of posting.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Earlier this year I had a several-month stint of not much to do at work. So I moved up quite a bit, out of boredom. I finally made it to page 2.
> 
> I find passing people on page 2 to be quite a bit harder. Kaeyoss is proving to be a very formidable opponent.
> 
> That and I see that JDVN1 has moved up considerably and may pass me up giving his rate of posting.



Page 2? Is there a compendium of posting people?  And better yet, do they count the derivative because my derivative is pretty good...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Page 2? Is there a compendium of posting people?  And better yet, do they count the derivative because my derivative is pretty good...




of course there is, I've been the master of page one for a long , lontime!!  

And it just counts posts


----------



## fett527 (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Dude, I didn't even touch Off Topic until my 1000th post.





Hivemind didn't use to be off-topic.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Page 2? Is there a compendium of posting people?  And better yet, do they count the derivative because my derivative is pretty good...



Yeah, go to Misc Links at the top, Members List, sort by posts.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> That and I see that JDVN1 has moved up considerably and may pass me up giving his rate of posting.



And eventually, Rystil may pass me.  I don't think I've been posting as quickly as before, though.  When I hit page 2 or 3, I started to post less.  I've had less time, recently.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And eventually, Rystil may pass me.  I don't think I've been posting as quickly as before, though.  When I hit page 2 or 3, I started to post less.  I've had less time, recently.



 ::SOB:: I'm the last person on the 5th page.  So insignificant


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ::SOB:: I'm the last person on the 5th page.  So insignificant



Hey, page five isn't insignificant.  Especially for someone as new as you are.

Besides, it's not like any of it matters.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, page five isn't insignificant.  Especially for someone as new as you are.
> 
> Besides, it's not like any of it matters.



 Hahahaha, that's true.  And by posting this post, I'll be passing Mouseferatu to become second last on the 5th-page


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hahahaha, that's true.  And by posting this post, I'll be passing Mouseferatu to become second last on the 5th-page



... And I'm sure you'll zoom by all of the people on page 5 pretty quickly.


----------



## Goblyn (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> back in my day...we didn't have Off Topic!!




Was that the way you liked it?

I don' think I'll bother trying to see what poster page I'm on. It's prolly about equal to the amount of posts I have.

On a side note, does it fill you with loathing and hatred my use of the non-word 'prolly'?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... And I'm sure you'll zoom by all of the people on page 5 pretty quickly.



 Maybe, I was surprised how narrow page 5 is in post numbers.  I was expecting to be on 4 when I saw how quickly the first few pages were dropping, but then it narrowed quite a bit :\


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Maybe, I was surprised how narrow page 5 is in post numbers.  I was expecting to be on 4 when I saw how quickly the first few pages were dropping, but then it narrowed quite a bit :\




the bell curve of post count


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Maybe, I was surprised how narrow page 5 is in post numbers.  I was expecting to be on 4 when I saw how quickly the first few pages were dropping, but then it narrowed quite a bit :\



Look at the higher pages -- three posts goes a long way.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> the bell curve of post count



More like a -log curve.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> More like a 10^x curve.




well, we only see one side of the bell curve


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, we only see one side of the bell curve



 Because we just ignore the li'l guys?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Because we just ignore the li'l guys?




that works too


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, we only see one side of the bell curve



I put the wrong curve.  I forget which one it is.  A bell curve is more about averages, though.  If you only see one side, that defeats the purpose of the bell curve.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I put the wrong curve. I forget which one it is. A bell curve is more about averages, though. If you only see one side, that defeats the purpose of the bell curve.



We'll just call it a Crothian Distribution. Sounds enough like Gaussian that a mathematician might think we had just invented a new one, especially if we pronounce it CROH-thee-uhn


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I put the wrong curve.  I forget which one it is.  A bell curve is more about averages, though.  If you only see one side, that defeats the purpose of the bell curve.




but it is the look of the curve I was caring about, not how the data is gotten


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> especially if we pronounce it CROH-thee-uhn




that is how you pronounce me name though


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> We'll just call it a Crothian Distribution. Sounds enough like Gaussian that a mathematician might think we had just invented a new one, especially if we pronounce it CROH-thee-uhn



As Crothian approaches infinity, EN World is ...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> As Crothian approaches infinity, EN World is ...





* DOOMED!!!*


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> but it is the look of the curve I was caring about, not how the data is gotten



Well, I know, but the curve has both sides.  If you take out one side of the curve, it doesn't look like itself.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> CROH-thee-uhn



How else do you pronounce it?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I know, but the curve has both sides.  If you take out one side of the curve, it doesn't look like itself.




now your going to hurt the curve's feeling saying it doesn't look like itself.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> * DOOMED!!!*



So nothing new?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> now your going to hurt the curve's feeling saying it doesn't look like itself.....



But you already hurt the curve's feeling by calling it the wrong name!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> How else do you pronounce it?



I know some people who pronounce it CROH-thee-AHN, but most don't pronounce it at all, just type, so I needed to make sure I was right.  After all, I had no idea that there were idiots who pronounced it DROH and insisted they were right, instead of DRAU until I came online and found out...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know some people who pronounce it CROH-thee-AHN,




so, is there like a group of people around MIT that just prounce my name a lot or what?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But you already hurt the curve's feeling by calling it the wrong name!



 Just call it the Crothian curve.  Then people will shake their head and laugh at it as a silly ooze despite all the inaccuracies and typos it makes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, is there like a group of people around MIT that just prounce my name a lot or what?



 No, just the one guy and other people who don't ever come here and only heard it from him, and not at MIT at all...like I said, I know 0 gamers from here


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just call it the Crothian curve.  Then people will shake their head and laugh at it as a silly ooze despite all the inaccuracies and typos it makes.




hey!!!!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, is there like a group of people around MIT that just prounce my name a lot or what?



It's a very discriminating society.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just call it the Crothian curve.  Then people will shake their head and laugh at it as a silly ooze despite all the inaccuracies and typos it makes.



Silly ooze... Trix are for kids!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, just the one guy and other people who don't ever come here and only heard it from him, and not at MIT at all...like I said, I know 0 gamers from here



Oh, I'm sure you could find some if you knew where to look.  A lot of schools have a gaming club, even.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> hey!!!!



... is for horses.  Not oozes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm sure you could find some if you knew where to look. A lot of schools have a gaming club, even.



Ah, you weren't there when Crothian and I and a few others discussed this:

We have an Assassin's Guild. They do crazy LARPS and shoot people with dart guns, which I do not like at all. Unfortunately, it seems that the majority of people who would be PnP players do that instead, kind of like how non-d20 systems (even the really cool ones) probably have less clients than they would otherwise because of the existance of a bigger official thing for people to play.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Well, you can't advertise a game starting up?  Maybe some would be interested in doing both.

And if you have a local gaming store, you can advertise there.  Possibly, like-minded MIT students have looked there.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, you can't advertise a game starting up?  Maybe some would be interested in doing both.
> 
> And if you have a local gaming store, you can advertise there.  Possibly, like-minded MIT students have looked there.



 We don't have one, but I hear there's one near the school for dummies nearby.  In fact, Rich Burlew is going to be at that store the day after tomorrow signing OotS books iirc.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

you can advertise on EN World and other on line gaming sites to find people.  I've found many people that way


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> We don't have one, but I hear there's one near the school for dummies nearby.  In fact, Rich Burlew is going to be at that store the day after tomorrow signing OotS books iirc.



dummies?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you can advertise on EN World and other on line gaming sites to find people.  I've found many people that way



Oh, yeah.  I'm going to try that soon, probably.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> dummies?




ie not MIT


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah.  I'm going to try that soon, probably.




i thought you said you had like 16 people for gaming?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ie not MIT



Oh.  Well, that's what I meant anyway.  Go to a gaming store that isn't MIT specific, and look there.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> i thought you said you had like 16 people for gaming?



Pfft.  I've had 16 people in the past.  Back in Dallas.  I don't do the six-day-a-week thing anymore either.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ie not MIT



 Nope, I consider the good people at BC, BU, and most of the other schools to be quite intelligent.  But there's one school where the students I met were all s, and I should know, as I was accepted and visited multiple times...it begins with "H."  That was to what I was referring jokingly (because referring to any other school that way would be elitist)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, I consider the good people at BC, BU, and most of the other schools to be quite intelligent.  But there's one school where the students I met were all s, and I should know, as I was accepted and visited multiple times...it begins with "H."  That was to what I was referring jokingly (because referring to any other school that way would be elitist)



Oh, gotcha.  Does that mean you're going to miss out on Rich Burlew?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, gotcha.  Does that mean you're going to miss out on Rich Burlew?



 Well I do have classes then, although that's never stopped me from sleeping before.  It was this Friday, as I was reading OotS, I was like, wait a minute, that address is in Cambridge right next to the T Stop at H Square...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well I do have classes then, although that's never stopped me from sleeping before.  It was this Friday, as I was reading OotS, I was like, wait a minute, that address is in Cambridge right next to the T Stop at H Square...



Oh, it's on his website, then?  I mostly read the strip.  And he didn't update today.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

Ah, so you are from the Harvard is a Barn line of Family Guys......


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, it's on his website, then?  I mostly read the strip.  And he didn't update today.



 I go to his front page of news and then the strip because its amusing to see how many times he has to apologise because his shippers were crooks, and it was on his front page last time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ah, so you are from the Harvard is a Barn line of Family Guys......



 Hey, if that line is good enough for the Pope...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I go to his front page of news and then the strip because its amusing to see how many times he has to apologise because his shippers were crooks, and it was on his front page last time.



I always google "Order of the Stick" and click "I'm Feeling Lucky."  I go straight to the comic.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

i have it book marked


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

I read it at too many different computers for that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I read it at too many different computers for that.



 I memorised the line I need to type by heart to get the latest strip, I just choose to read Burlew's news for amusement.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh, and remember how I said if I ever ran a PbP I would make it move quickly?  Well my OOC Thread has been getting hits faster than the Hivemind today.  We had approximately 200 posts to the Out of Character thread since this morning!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I memorised the line I need to type by heart to get the latest strip, I just choose to read Burlew's news for amusement.



The rules stuff he has on his site are pretty neat too.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and remember how I said if I ever ran a PbP I would make it move quickly?  Well my OOC Thread has been getting hits faster than the Hivemind today.  We had approximately 200 posts to the Out of Character thread since this morning!



I wonder what it'll be like when the game starts, formally.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The rules stuff he has on his site are pretty neat too.



 I disagree with those rules variants in application, though I agree they are well-thought out...but I would never use them


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I disagree with those rules variants in application, though I agree they are well-thought out...but I would never use them



I like the rock skipping prestige class.   It's colorful, at least.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I wonder what it'll be like when the game starts, formally.



 Probably slower.  We won't have impetus like the scandal of the one guy who Thanee figured out rolled 30 characters and then showed us the link to the one with 60 Point Buy stats 

Or the people scarmbling to build their characters with my variant system that exists nowhere except in my head and on paper, so they need to ask me questions


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I like the rock skipping prestige class.   It's colorful, at least.



 Oh, when you said Rules stuff, I thought you meant the variant skill rules.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Probably slower.  We won't have impetus like the scandal of the one guy who Thanee figured out rolled 30 characters and then showed us the link to the one with 60 Point Buy stats



I can see the headlines now.  Neospelljamming Scandal Terrifies Thread!

Thanee's a cool person.  Much thanks to Thanee.







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Or the people scarmbling to build their characters with my variant system that exists nowhere except in my head and on paper, so they need to ask me questions



Eh.  Seems like a pain.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, when you said Rules stuff, I thought you meant the variant skill rules.



Well, all the rules stuff.  There's a lot of it I wouldn't use either, but if a player had an interesting use for some of it, I'd consider it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

> Eh. Seems like a pain.



Oh its a great deal of fun.  Where else can you play 60+ variant classes and 20+ variant races in a Neospelljamming setting?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh its a great deal of fun.  Where else can you play 60+ variant classes and 20+ variant races in a Neospelljamming setting?



... Where else can I find a Nospelljamming setting?  I just think it'd be easier if you could put all that information online so you don't just answer questions all the time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Where else can I find a Nospelljamming setting?  I just think it'd be easier if you could put all that information online so you don't just answer questions all the time.



 When the papers aren't in the building, and I have to reremember it as I go, its easier this way


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> When the papers aren't in the building, and I have to reremember it as I go, its easier this way



Not for your players.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not for your players.



 Well its better this than say, "Wait for three months until I have everything typed up."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well its better this than say, "Wait for three months until I have everything typed up."



I suppose so.  I'm in the process of typing up my world notes.  It'll take a while, but when it's completed, it'll be a great resource for my players.  Until then, they'll at least have _some_ stuff they need.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I suppose so.  I'm in the process of typing up my world notes.  It'll take a while, but when it's completed, it'll be a great resource for my players.  Until then, they'll at least have _some_ stuff they need.



 Right, that's what I'm doing, but on demand.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Right, that's what I'm doing, but on demand.



Like Pay Per View?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Like Pay Per View?



 Except for free with their subscription.  More like Tivo


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Except for free with their subscription.  More like Tivo



I've never had/seen Tivo.  Is it really that great?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've never had/seen Tivo.  Is it really that great?



 I don't have it either.  If I told you the place where I found it how it worked, you would laugh...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't have it either.  If I told you the place where I found it how it worked, you would laugh...



You mentioned it, now I'm curious.  Where?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You mentioned it, now I'm curious.  Where?



 ...::sheepishly:: Monte Cook's website when he talks about getting Tivo 

I bet that's like sign #1 that you're too much of a gamer


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've never had/seen Tivo.  Is it really that great?




it depends on how much TV you like to watch really.  I don't have it but I'm thinking of getting it as part of my cable.  I watch a few hours a night and with it I could TIVO all the shows and just watch them all on a single night making my TV viewing more efficiant.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ...::sheepishly:: Monte Cook's website when he talks about getting Tivo
> 
> I bet that's like sign #1 that you're too much of a gamer




no, sign one is posting on message boards...that's like sign 5


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> no, sign one is posting on message boards...that's like sign 5



 Which is more dangerous, signs with a higher number or signs with a lower number?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ...::sheepishly:: Monte Cook's website when he talks about getting Tivo
> 
> I bet that's like sign #1 that you're too much of a gamer



Ah, amusing.  I used to read Monte Cook's website, but I don't remember that one.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it depends on how much TV you like to watch really.  I don't have it but I'm thinking of getting it as part of my cable.  I watch a few hours a night and with it I could TIVO all the shows and just watch them all on a single night making my TV viewing more efficiant.



And you'd miss shows less often, I"m guessing?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> no, sign one is posting on message boards...that's like sign 5



What are 2-4?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah, amusing.  I used to read Monte Cook's website, but I don't remember that one.



 Hmm...Living ENWorld sure doesn't move that much...maybe I'm just jaded by my PbP?  I was thinking of starting a drunken tavern brawl, but if I did that Lasair would slap me and then she would never speak to me again...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Which is more dangerous, signs with a higher number or signs with a lower number?




higher, of course


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...Living ENWorld sure doesn't move that much...maybe I'm just jaded by my PbP?  I was thinking of starting a drunken tavern brawl, but if I did that Lasair would slap me and then she would never speak to me again...



Did you read the first post of the Tavern thread?  That sort of thing isn't allowed anyway.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And you'd miss shows less often, I"m guessing?




ya, but one problem is that if shows get pushed back the TIVO won't catch that so you can miss them if there are sports dealys, or other things that screw up scheduling.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> higher, of course



 Oh, then I definitely agree.  Because only knowing about Tivo because a game designer said they liked it is one of the sadder things I've done...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...Living ENWorld sure doesn't move that much...maybe I'm just jaded by my PbP?  I was thinking of starting a drunken tavern brawl, but if I did that Lasair would slap me and then she would never speak to me again...




and that's bad?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, but one problem is that if shows get pushed back the TIVO won't catch that so you can miss them if there are sports dealys, or other things that screw up scheduling.



Hm, there are only two shows per week that I care to watch.  I don't think it's worth it for me.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, then I definitely agree.  Because only knowing about Tivo because a game designer said they liked it is one of the sadder things I've done...




not really, sometimes you just don't hear or get exposed to new things.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, there are only two shows per week that I care to watch.  I don't think it's worth it for me.




probalby not.  my friend who has one loves it since they have 4 kids and its the only way he can watch certain shows


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Did you read the first post of the Tavern thread?  That sort of thing isn't allowed anyway.



 I don't think it specifically calls out tavern brawls...just says not to offend the barkeep


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> and that's bad?



 Why would it be good?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Why would it be good?




I have no idea who that person is so I can't say either way...but you seemed to indicate it was not a good thing


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I have no idea who that person is so I can't say either way...but you seemed to indicate it was not a good thing



 Oh, Jdvn1 knows who she is, so I guess I forgot that I was throwing you out of the loop :\


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

so, why do you care if she ever talks to you again?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, why do you care if she ever talks to you again?



 Because if she doesn't then I'm pretty much screwed when it comes to living ENWorld.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Because if she doesn't then I'm pretty much screwed when it comes to living ENWorld.




why? is she like running it or something?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> why? is she like running it or something?



 Huh?  Well I guess.  I like to think I'm more in charge though


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Huh?  Well I guess.  I like to think I'm more in charge though




okay..... :\


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> okay..... :\



 You don't agree?  I mean, Lasair's a nice girl and everything, but things would be really out of control if my LEW PC took over my body and started doing things, right?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

let me repeat...I have no idea either way, I've nefer even gone into the forum let alone have any idea what goes on in there.  I don't know what a LEW PC is either.  I'm just completely lost on the whole subject.

So, I go back to reviewing Banking Guilds!!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> let me repeat...I have no idea either way, I've nefer even gone into the forum let alone have any idea what goes on in there. I don't know what a LEW PC is either. I'm just completely lost on the whole subject.
> 
> So, I go back to reviewing Banking Guilds!!



Umm...LEW PC = Living ENWorld Player Character. What did you think it was?

Oh good luck with Banking Guilds.  Let me know if its good so I can decide whether or not to read my free copy soon.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Umm...LEW PC = Living ENWorld Player Character. What did you think it was?




I had no idea and wasn't even trying to guess



> Oh good luck with Banking Guilds.  Let me know if its good so I can decide whether or not to read my free copy soon.




Depends, do you want to use banks and insurance and stocks in your game?  It does a nice job and opens up a completely new set of problems and options for the players if the DM wants to mess with them.  There is potential for striking it rich, or losing everything.  So, far its good and I like it, but I also work in banking so this stuff is right up my alley.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

> you want to use banks and insurance and stocks in your game?



Well, I have simplistic banks that are basically just moneylenders backed by a rich merchant family that charge interest and/or hold onto money and pay interest while investing the money in the meantime on their merchant enterprises.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2005)

Ya, I use something similiar.  These though are true banks with lots of resources.  You should read it over, it is only 29 pages.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, I use something similiar.  These though are true banks with lots of resources.  You should read it over, it is only 29 pages.



 Hmm...if these banks give life insurance, like I remember hearing, then they would have long since written off my PCs as uninsurable nightmare clients because the PCs die extremely often


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...if these banks give life insurance, like I remember hearing, then they would have long since written off my PCs as uninsurable nightmare clients because the PCs die extremely often




There is life insurance and it ain't cheap


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> There is life insurance and it ain't cheap



 Unless the insurance was so expensive that anyone who lived for even a week automatically lost money, my PCs would bankrupt the bank quickly.  They're extraordinarily reckless but their plans always work.  They just don't care about losing members.  Hell, one of them has the Explosive Death feat, and he has a magic item that he uses when its getting close to the monster's end that hits himself with a weak death effect that he fails the fort save on purpose.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2005)

well, I'm sure after the bank looses money they will start charging a bit more to the players and ewveryone else to make it up.  Banks are really good at recovering loses.


----------



## Mark (Apr 26, 2005)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> Can you believe I had more posts than Darkness once?





_I can believe it!_ - Mark Clover (CreativeMountainGames.com)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, I'm sure after the bank looses money they will start charging a bit more to the players and ewveryone else to make it up.  Banks are really good at recovering loses.



 That's true.  A real-world bank moved into the fantasy world would probably make ties with Baator and hire a Keldevu or whatever its called to rules-lawyer them out of having to pay life insurance for heroic suicides


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's true.  A real-world bank moved into the fantasy world would probably make ties with Baator and hire a Keldevu or whatever its called to rules-lawyer them out of having to pay life insurance for heroic suicides




it'd be in the small print of the contract or something like that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> of course there is, I've been the master of page one for a long , lontime!!
> 
> And it just counts posts




Crothian: The Master of His Domain (Page 1)!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And eventually, Rystil may pass me.  I don't think I've been posting as quickly as before, though.  When I hit page 2 or 3, I started to post less.  I've had less time, recently.




That's 'cause Rystil has no life.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 26, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Because we just ignore the li'l guys?





Which is anyone with less than 1k posts...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> that works too





If that's the case, you'd be ignoring EVERYONE!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> but it is the look of the curve I was caring about, not how the data is gotten





36-24-36?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> * DOOMED!!!*





::runs for bomb shelter::


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Silly ooze... Trix are for kids!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm sure you could find some if you knew where to look.  A lot of schools have a gaming club, even.





Just go to a different school... 

UNCG has an SF/Fantasy/Gaming club. Which is nifty as they're the ones who pay for Stellarcon every year!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, there are only two shows per week that I care to watch.  I don't think it's worth it for me.




Nor me either. I don't watch much TV at all. The one thing I watched tonight was a syndicated episode of JAG on USA.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> let me repeat...I have no idea either way, I've nefer even gone into the forum let alone have any idea what goes on in there.  I don't know what a LEW PC is either.  I'm just completely lost on the whole subject.
> 
> So, I go back to reviewing Banking Guilds!!




So am I. But then I don't care for gaming via message boards.... the posts I've seen are just waaaaaaaaaaay too long for me to care about reading them. And most seem to be one long, run-on paragraph!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't think it specifically calls out tavern brawls...just says not to offend the barkeep



I thought it said no violence or something.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought it said no violence or something.



 I did not see that in the first post, but I'm not known for my good attention span


----------



## Torm (Apr 26, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> 36-24-36?



Only if she's 5'3".


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2005)

go beat the crap out of someone and if they complain, beat up the complainer


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> go beat the crap out of someone and if they complain, beat up the complainer




::beats up Crothian::


 *laffs*


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 26, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Only if she's 5'3".





::is too tall:: And definitely NOT the other measurements either....


----------

